#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Settle out Pressure

## process12345

what is the correct method to calculate the settle out pressure , Do we  consider the normal operating pressure or high high pressure to calculate the equilibrium settle out pressure when the compressors are on fire.

See More: Settle out Pressure

----------


## amir_jkh2002

Dear friend
I was wonder if you could give me some information for calculating settle out pressure.

my mail address  is amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## eng.7ossien

thank you

----------


## shahryar

Hi there,
It will be great if you send me the settle out pressure calculation procedure also. (my email address: gshahriar@hotmail.com) Thank you.

----------

